

Sept. 24, 1993: Beautiful ‘Myst’ Ushers In Era of CD-ROM Gaming - ahoyhere
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2008/09/sept-24-1993-beautiful-myst-ushers-in-era-of-cd-rom-gaming/

======
Maro
According to this,

[http://mystonline.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16869&sid=5...](http://mystonline.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=16869&sid=5c68d0b545a8d760e6c102661bccadda)

Myst was created on a Mac, and the first release platform was Mac. The game
engine was Apple's Hypercard. The then-stunning 3D graphics were designed
using Strata Studio Pro (never heard of it); this product it's still alive as
Strata 3D CX:

<http://www.strata.com>

Later versions were modeled in 3DSMax.

------
cedsav
Bought the iphone version a week ago, to kill some time on a long plane trip.
I knew the game by reputation but never played it. I wasn't disappointed. The
graphics are a bit dated but the game looks fun and challenging (haven't got
very far yet)

Myst on the iTunes store:
[http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftwa...](http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=311941991&mt=8)

~~~
throw_away
I find it hilarious that I am in the process of re-creating pages of notes
when I know full well that an exact replica of these same notes sit somewhere
in my mother's basement. fifteen years is just about the right amount of time
where I have a sense of intense familiarity as I wander about solving the
puzzles, but is long enough ago that I don't remember the solutions instantly.

------
jlees
This is going to end up a Myst reminiscence thread, but what's so wrong with
that...?

Myst was the first game my mum really got into. I tried introducing her to a
few of the games I played (as she showed interest) but nothing grabbed her
until the beautiful scenery, bizarre puzzles and entrancing world of Myst. I
still clearly remember that eerie feeling you got of being the only person
there, while this whole universe existed around you...

------
dantheman
Myst was great because it strove for organic puzzles which the 7th guest and
their ilk didn't quite achieve. I think that they achieved it in Riven (Myst
2) which was by far the best game in the series, and I would consider to be
one of the best games of all time.

------
wallflower
Long live Hypercard. My first exposure (Macintosh SE)

Check out this unique yet subversive 1994 press release from Rand and Robyn
Miller:

<http://www.wordyard.com/dmz/mail.html>

~~~
darkxanthos
That was what I used to build my first point and click game in. __misty eyes
__

It was so much like javascript and html are today

------
barryfandango
What about The Seventh Guest? Beat Myst by five months. Just sayin.

~~~
weaksauce
I liked them both but Myst was better in my eyes. Myst had a more cohesive
storyline instead of a bunch of disjoint puzzles held together buy a weak
story. This is not to say that The 7th Guest was not groundbreaking and great
for it's time because it was.

------
ryanwaggoner
Myst was one of the first computer games I played as a kid and I still
remember being in awe of it, so much so that my cousin and I dreamed up this
scheme for a similar game called "Omega". I still have hundreds of pages of
notes and drawings for the environments, puzzles, characters, etc.

------
fgimenez
I loved myst! Does anybody know if there is a way to play it (or the even
better sequel, Riven) on modern computers?

------
keltecp11
Still to me one of the best games ever created...

